# Early Pregnancy Symptom - possible TMI



## NGRidley

I thought you ladies would be the best ones to answer this.....
I dont want to get my hopes up bought I thought I should ask.

Have any of you had pooping more often as a symptom?
I seem to be going a lot more in the last few days (like 2-3 times/day)
Its just normal bowel movements

I havent been eating anything different, or more food than normal....

what do you think?
thanks


----------



## manda22

I'm not sure about your symptom, but when I had suspicions the bathroom was my bestfriend. I peed and I peed all the time! I had cramping everything. I also had a light period/ implantation bleed for two days. Good luck to you! Baby dust!!!


----------



## 2016

I had the same....and it was often quite, um, runny too! Was told it was perfectly normal. Kind of like morning sickness from the other end :rofl:
Just enjoy it before any constipation hits!


----------



## kelly1979

2016 said:


> I had the same....and it was often quite, um, runny too! Was told it was perfectly normal. Kind of like morning sickness from the other end :rofl:
> Just enjoy it before any constipation hits!

yep I was exactly the same before my BFP, constipation has got me now ](*,)


----------



## cheryl_b10

I didn't have that as a symptom. But everyone is different good luck x


----------



## Beckster30

Yes that turned out to be a symptom for me, then I was constipated for a couple of days and now it's back to frequent again. Ah the joys of pregnancy! I hope it's a good sign for you and you get your BFP soon! x


----------



## hels08

i alternate between constipation and diarrohea, no happy medium lol


----------



## mtemptress

so i not a freak then i 11 days late bt neg tests i know technically i shouldnt be here but i was puzzled at how my tests stll show up neg but i had bowel issues. discharge, no bleeding at all slight nausea sore boobs hoping i not wrong, got blood test on mon


----------



## kanga

i have had a change in that activity too! i think anything goes in pregnancy unfortunately!


----------



## Lilybelle

Yep I had it too till my constipation hit me recently :(


----------



## Bunchy09

I had that too at the beginning but now I have complete opposite & I am SO constipated! Sorry tmi!
xxx


----------



## evewidow

i had it to but i also get it just before my AF


----------



## chippyslady

Oh my gosh, ME too! I alternate between runny BMs to total constipation. I thought something was wrong with me. Praise the Lord for you ladies and this site!


----------



## Breezy

Yup me too!


----------



## impatient

Yes! For the first 2 weeks I went 3 times a day!! Goodluck!


----------

